# Fasce di età degli utenti



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2012)

Fasce di età degli utenti del forum.


----------



## BB7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Un sondaggio penso sarebbe meglio


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Un sondaggio penso sarebbe meglio



BB7, il sondaggio è tutto tuo.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

21


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

15


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

23


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

19


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2012)

26 come il Milan di Ilvio


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Chi è piu vecchio di me e, quindi, è nella fascia 41-50?


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Chi è piu vecchio di me e, quindi, è nella fascia 41-50?



Blu credo


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2012)

28


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

Blu penso che sia il più vecchio di tutto il forum


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

25 a breve...


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2012)

19


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Agosto 2012)

Blu è un ragazzino allora...io 55


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (30 Agosto 2012)

18


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2012)

24.


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2012)

io fascia 31-40...x poco


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2012)

manca la fascia 1-10


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Chi è piu vecchio di me e, quindi, è nella fascia 41-50?



me too


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Blu penso che sia il più vecchio di tutto il forum



Ti faccio da tutore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> manca la fascia 1-10



.....sotto i 10 anni si deve pensare ad altro.


----------



## Harvey (31 Agosto 2012)

24


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

23


----------



## Isao (31 Agosto 2012)

21


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Votate.....


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

28


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2012)

24


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2012)

17 anni


----------



## sheva90 (1 Settembre 2012)

22 anni


----------



## DrHouse (1 Settembre 2012)

28, quasi in età Milan


----------



## raducioiu (1 Settembre 2012)

29


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

18


----------



## beggia (1 Settembre 2012)

33...!!!


----------



## KingGeorge (1 Settembre 2012)

28


----------



## Pedrosa (1 Settembre 2012)

17 fatti


----------



## E81 (2 Settembre 2012)

30, passerò a 31 a dicembre... mi metto ancora nella fascia 20 - 30 però


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2012)

21. Però sono il più bello tra voi


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> 30, passerò a 31 a dicembre... mi metto ancora nella fascia 20 - 30 però



Che giorno?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

18 anni


----------



## E81 (2 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che giorno?



il 12


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> il 12



Io il giorno dopo aha XD
e 7 anni dopo


----------



## E81 (2 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io il giorno dopo aha XD
> e 7 anni dopo



ahh! Decembrino pure te!

Ps. Il brutto di nascere a dicembre è che appena arrivi a gennaio dell'anno dopo, ti danno sempre un anno di più, che odio xD


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

23 il 15 ottobre!


----------



## E81 (2 Settembre 2012)

madò che forum di giovani! XD


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> madò che forum di giovani! XD



....non tutti....


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

24


----------



## E81 (2 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non tutti....



Ricorda i campioni con esperienza, servono sempre in una squadra come si deve! XD


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> Ricorda i campioni con esperienza, servono sempre in una squadra come si deve! XD



Con esperienza si, ma Blu è proprio roba da ufficio indagini


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> ahh! Decembrino pure te!
> 
> Ps. Il brutto di nascere a dicembre è che appena arrivi a gennaio dell'anno dopo, ti danno sempre un anno di più, che odio xD



Yes, e si è sempre i più giovani del gruppo lol
Comunque non è male, è il periodo migliore dell'anno XD


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> Ricorda i campioni con esperienza, servono sempre in una squadra come si deve! XD



E81, donna saggia.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Con esperienza si, ma Blu è proprio roba da ufficio indagini



Darren, che fai mi controlli?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, che fai mi controlli?


Ho già contattato l'ufficio indagini, ci penseranno loro


----------



## Ataraxia (2 Settembre 2012)

26 ad Ottobre


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho già contattato l'ufficio indagini, ci penseranno loro



.... farò un patteggiamento


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .... farò un patteggiamento



Anche tu porti il parrucchino?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche tu porti il parrucchino?



...no ma mi faccio difendere da Ice.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...no ma mi faccio difendere da Ice.



Da Ice? Ma sei impazzito?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Da Ice? Ma sei impazzito?



Darren, quando sentiranno il difensore condanneranno lui....

P.s. torniamo al topic.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, quando sentiranno il difensore condanneranno lui....
> 
> P.s. torniamo al topic.


Tornando in topic ho sempre 24 anni....per ora!


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Fate fate , fate pure 
Blu vedi che il tempo passa...tic...tac...tic..tac.. 
ogni giorno che passa te ne resta uno in meno


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fate fate , fate pure
> Blu vedi che il tempo passa...tic...tac...tic..tac..
> ogni giorno che passa te ne resta uno in meno



Ice dovrai rassegnarti a stare in mia compagnia ancora per tanto tempo.


----------



## Cristof94 (2 Settembre 2012)

18.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fate fate , fate pure
> Blu vedi che il tempo passa...tic...tac...tic..tac..
> *ogni giorno che passa te ne resta uno in meno*



Frase da capitan ovvio


----------



## chicagousait (2 Settembre 2012)

29 a fine dicembre


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

18


----------



## Sindaco (2 Settembre 2012)

28, 30 sul campo


----------



## Nick (2 Settembre 2012)

17


----------



## SpottyTeux (2 Settembre 2012)

16


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Settembre 2012)

19 tra 13 giorni


----------



## dyablo65 (2 Settembre 2012)

47 blu sto' arrivando in tuo soccorso.....


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> 47 blu sto' arrivando in tuo soccorso.....



Grazie.


----------



## vanbasten6 (2 Settembre 2012)

io 47


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

vanbasten6 ha scritto:


> io 47



Bene, qualche altro "anziano".....


----------



## Daniele-90- (2 Settembre 2012)

22


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

Non sono ancora così vecchio dai 

24


----------



## milan1899 (2 Settembre 2012)

37


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

Votate.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

21

metà forum potrebbe chiamare Blu Papà


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

28 anni, per me Blu è lo zio


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> 28 anni, per me Blu è lo zio



Grazie Brain, ho anche nipoti di 38 anni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



cris ha scritto:


> 21
> 
> metà forum potrebbe chiamare Blu Papà



....vero, perciò portate rispetto


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie Brain, ho anche nipoti di 38 anni.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



uhm...


----------



## cocaprinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Io sono nella fascia 41-50


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Settembre 2012)

39 primavere


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> uhm...



...


----------



## S T B (4 Settembre 2012)

23 ancora per qualche mese


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Settembre 2012)

31,pero' li porto bene


----------



## pipporo (4 Settembre 2012)

40


----------



## addox (5 Settembre 2012)

45


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

addox ha scritto:


> 45



Qualcuno mi supera.....


----------



## JulesWinnfield (5 Settembre 2012)

26


----------



## folletto (5 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi supera.....



47


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> 47



Siamo "grandi"....


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2012)

22


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

26 anni che vago per il pianeta.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Settembre 2012)

Non sono un po' larghini i parametri del sondaggio? Sarebbe stato interessante fare più fitte le fasce per i giovani (es. 10-17, 18-21, 22-26, 27-32, 33-40, >40) 

Comunque io sono 27


----------



## Shallappalla (6 Settembre 2012)

16


----------



## Polis (6 Settembre 2012)

23


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non sono un po' larghini i parametri del sondaggio? Sarebbe stato interessante fare più fitte le fasce per i giovani (es. 10-17, 18-21, 22-26, 27-32, 33-40, >40)
> 
> Comunque io sono 27



Se non sbaglio si possono inserire massimo 10 opzioni.


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

20


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2012)

17 anni e parecchi mesi


----------



## drama 84 (7 Settembre 2012)

27


----------



## Nicco (8 Settembre 2012)

22


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Settembre 2012)

21


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Nuovi arrivati, votate.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

22(il 15 ottobre 23)


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

Mancano molti voti....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mancano molti voti....


Per far rientrare l'età media nei 20-30, ci vogliono 5 o 6 ventenni solo per te


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per far rientrare l'età media nei 20-30, ci vogliono 5 o 6 ventenni solo per te



Splendidi, Darren ed Ice ti stanno rovinado 

P.S. amici votate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spendidi, Darren ed Ice ti stanno rovinado
> 
> P.S. amici votate


Ma chi li conosce


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma chi li conosce



Non dicevi cosi quando ti ho raccolto per strada completamente ubriaco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non dicevi cosi quando ti ho raccolto per strada completamente ubriaco


Darner, pls


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (30 Settembre 2012)

25


----------



## Hammer (30 Settembre 2012)

20 ^^


----------



## Aphex (30 Settembre 2012)

20


----------



## morokan (1 Ottobre 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Chi è piu vecchio di me e, quindi, è nella fascia 41-50?



io.........50 e parecchi mesi!!!!! da nereo rocco ad ora, prima champion compresa!!!!! ahahahahahahahah


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2012)

24


----------



## Canonista (5 Ottobre 2012)

19


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2012)

Votate.....


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Nuovi utenti votate.


----------



## rossovero (12 Dicembre 2012)

27


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Nuovi utenti.... rispondete.


----------



## AndrasWave (14 Gennaio 2013)

28 quest'anno.


----------



## walter 22 (15 Gennaio 2013)

31


----------



## Ospite (21 Gennaio 2013)

38


----------



## Livestrong (14 Luglio 2013)

Io 21


----------



## Sheldon92 (14 Luglio 2013)

in ottobre ne faccio 21


----------



## Bafometh (16 Luglio 2013)

siete troppi giovini.....


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2013)

24


----------



## Nicco (17 Luglio 2013)

23


----------



## neversayconte (18 Luglio 2013)

30 ma ormai mi sono messo nella fascia 31-40.  fa cool


----------



## Rickymilan (29 Settembre 2013)

20 fino a dicembre v.v


----------



## Mastrolindo (21 Dicembre 2014)

52


----------



## numero 3 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene, qualche altro "anziano".....



45....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Dicembre 2014)

Classe 1994, 20 anni. Avevo già postato ma di primavere ne avevo 19 e mi sembrava giusto aggiornare.


----------



## Renegade (21 Dicembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> 23



.


----------



## aleslash (21 Dicembre 2014)

17


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2014)

25....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Dicembre 2014)

19


----------



## 666psycho (22 Dicembre 2014)

32 a gennaio...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Mastrolindo ha scritto:


> 52



Finalmente qualcuno più anziano di me...


----------



## DannySa (22 Dicembre 2014)

Ne ho fatti 26 nove giorni fa.


----------



## crowal (10 Gennaio 2016)

Il nonno: 64


----------



## koti (10 Gennaio 2016)

Sono del 90.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Gennaio 2016)

Classe 1994;


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Luglio 2016)

Classe 1966
Cinquant'anni tondi tondi....compiuti ieri


----------



## wfiesso (12 Luglio 2016)

32 tra 2 settimane, classe 84


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> 32 tra 2 settimane, classe 84



quasi il doppio di te, hehehe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Luglio 2016)

Noto da questo sondaggio che sono saltato di fascia già da qualche anno. Top ranking


----------



## wfiesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> quasi il doppio di te, hehehe



il doppio di esperienza e saggezza


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (13 Luglio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno più anziano di me...



Mai dire mai...61


----------



## Symon (13 Luglio 2016)

Meno di 30


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Settembre 2016)

50


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (21 Settembre 2016)

Il 73 del mi nickname non inganni...è solo l'anno nel quale ho cominciato a seguire il Milan
Sono un po più vecchio...mi sono iscritto a questo Forum il giorno nel quale ho compiuto cinquant'anni...July 1966>July 2016


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2016)

33


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2016)

21enne da pochi mesi


----------



## Black (27 Gennaio 2017)

41


----------



## SecondoRosso (27 Gennaio 2017)

28


----------



## Giangy (27 Gennaio 2017)

24


----------



## giannirivera (18 Marzo 2017)

50


----------



## zlatan (12 Maggio 2017)

classe 1968 quasi 49


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (13 Maggio 2017)

over 60


----------



## neversayconte (13 Maggio 2017)

ecco perchè a volte siete preda di facili isterismi!  sarà l'età, siete tutti post-adolescenti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Maggio 2017)

38 portati benissimo.
Bello dentro e fuori


----------



## Gino lo spazzino (2 Novembre 2020)

25


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2020)

Azz nel frattempo ho cambiato fascia di età 
Vabbè ormai avevo votato quindi mi sacrifico e resto giovane


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Azz nel frattempo ho cambiato fascia di età
> Vabbè ormai avevo votato quindi mi sacrifico e resto giovane



Anche io


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Data di nascita del sottoscritto: 10 Luglio 1967, quindi over 50.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Novembre 2020)

21, sono iscritto da quando ne avevo 18


----------



## Molenko (2 Novembre 2020)

Classe '95.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Azz nel frattempo ho cambiato fascia di età
> Vabbè ormai avevo votato quindi mi sacrifico e resto giovane



Non farmi incaxxare. 

Ho letto le prime pagine e avevi 26 anni nel 2012, sei un ‘86 insomma, sei ancora giovane, ce l’avessi io la tua età. 

Sentire uno della tua età dire “mi sacrifico e resto giovane” per uno come me è come per uno che vive all’addiaccio e non mangia da tre giorni sentire uno che ha appena consumato un pasto da 2000 kcal lamentarsi che ha un certo languorino.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2020)

Non me la ricordo.

Vengo da un posto dove l'età non conta.


----------



## Raryof (2 Novembre 2020)

Dicembre '88.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dicembre '88.



Potresti essere mio figlio. Son vecchio, o meglio lo sto diventando, fanchiulo al mondo. 



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non me la ricordo.
> 
> Vengo da un posto dove l'età non conta.



Scrivi dal mondo dei più e hai trovato il modo di interagire col mondo dei viventi tipo Patrick Swayze in Ghost?


----------



## Raryof (2 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Potresti essere mio figlio. Son vecchio, o meglio lo sto diventando, fanchiulo al mondo.
> 
> 
> 
> Scrivi dal mondo dei più e hai trovato il modo di interagire col mondo dei viventi tipo Patrick Swayze in Ghost?




Eh ma tu gli anni 80 li hai beccati in pieno io appena di striscio, gli anni 90 pure, negli anni 90 io mi pulivo il moccio con le maniche del grembiule nero fassistaesovranista, robe che adesso verrebbero viste come qualcosa di fuori dal mondo e da punire immediatamente con l'espulsione da scuola e la galera per i genitori.


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Potresti essere mio figlio. Son vecchio, o meglio lo sto diventando, fanchiulo al mondo.
> 
> 
> 
> Scrivi dal mondo dei più e hai trovato il modo di interagire col mondo dei viventi tipo Patrick Swayze in Ghost?



Oh almeno c è qualcuno meno giovane di me..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh ma tu gli anni 80 li hai beccati in pieno io appena di striscio, gli anni 90 pure, negli anni 90 io mi pulivo il moccio con le maniche del grembiule nero fassistaesovranista, robe che adesso verrebbero viste come qualcosa di fuori dal mondo e da punire immediatamente con l'espulsione da scuola e la galera per i genitori.



Sei un mito.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Novembre 2020)

A suo tempo non votai né commentai... vabbè, lo faccio ora. 33 anni a breve... ai tempi del sondaggio ero giovine, come Antonini


----------



## __king george__ (2 Novembre 2020)

per un pelo sono ancora nella fascia 31-40

tiè!


----------



## Beppe85 (2 Novembre 2020)

35... nato il 9.4.85 esattamente come uno dei più grandi immensi e fantastici giocatori del nostro Milan... il mitico... ... ... ... nocerino..
Sigh.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Scrivi dal mondo dei più e hai trovato il modo di interagire col mondo dei viventi tipo Patrick Swayze in Ghost?



In realtà non sarei mai dovuto nascere.

Poi un giorno è venuto "qualcuno" e mi ha detto: "Vai, c'è un club di calcio che ci rappresenta e ha bisogno di aiuto. Adesso è seriamente minacciato. Adempi la missione al meglio delle tue possibilità. E' di importanza vitale, molte anime rischiano di conoscere le tenebre eterne."

Ed eccomi qua. Poi un bel giorno non mi vedrai più, io ritornerò dove devo stare, e questo significherà che l'AC Milan 1899 sarà tornato a splendere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> In realtà non sarei mai dovuto nascere.
> 
> Poi un giorno è venuto "qualcuno" e mi ha detto: "Vai, c'è un club di calcio che ci rappresenta e ha bisogno di aiuto. Adesso è seriamente minacciato. Adempi la missione al meglio delle tue possibilità. E' di importanza vitale, molte anime rischiano di conoscere le tenebre eterne."
> 
> Ed eccomi qua. Poi un bel giorno non mi vedrai più, io ritornerò dove devo stare, e questo significherà che l'AC Milan 1899 sarà tornato a splendere.



Insomma sei una specie di Eggregore, una forma pensiero, creata però in questo caso direttamente da Dio, o meglio dal Diavolo, per riportare in alto il Milan.

Vorrei utilzzare un termine più forbito ma non mi viene altro da dire se non "che figata".


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Insomma sei una specie di Eggregore, una forma pensiero, creata però in questo caso direttamente da Dio, o meglio dal Diavolo, per riportare in alto il Milan.
> 
> Vorrei utilzzare un termine più forbito ma non mi viene altro da dire se non "che figata".



Difficile descrivere esattamente ... ma sì, sostanzialmente si avvicina.

Altrimenti, in maniera colloquiale e semplicistica, puoi definirmi anche come "tifoso", ho capito che è un termine simile e molto usato su questa Terra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Difficile descrivere esattamente ... ma sì, sostanzialmente si avvicina.
> 
> Altrimenti, in maniera colloquiale e semplicistica, puoi definirmi anche come "tifoso", ho capito che è un termine simile e molto usato su questa Terra.



Troppo semplicistico, dai. Ora non puoi fare marcia indietro così, dopo che mi avevi fatto fantasticare. Mi deluderesti, e tu non vuoi deludermi.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Troppo semplicistico, dai. Ora non puoi fare marcia indietro così, dopo che mi avevi fatto fantasticare. Mi deluderesti, e tu non vuoi deludermi.



Beh, io devo agire in "incognito", non sono fatto di comune materia, e devo percorrere strade non immediatamente comprensibili.

Per ora ho ottenuto risultati incoraggianti, ma la missione è difficile e ancora tutta da compiere. Tu abbi fiducia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, io devo agire in "incognito", non sono fatto di comune materia, e devo percorrere strade non immediatamente comprensibili.
> 
> Per ora ho ottenuto risultati incoraggianti, ma la missione è difficile e ancora tutta da compiere. Tu abbi fiducia.



Ecco, così andiamo meglio.


----------



## bmb (2 Novembre 2020)

33...l'età di un altro, che non era un cog*****.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Oh almeno c è qualcuno meno giovane di me..



E pensa che mi tocca pure leggere ragazzi che hanno 20 anni meno di me (venti in meno, per Dio: io se penso a 20 anni fa ho l’impressione di parlare di un’altra vita) scrivere robe tipo “quando ero giovane” parlando al passato e menate simili. 

Quando leggo robe del genere mi viene voglia di fare ciò che fece il Buciano nazionale (Spalletti) in quella celebre conferenza in cui prese a testate il tavolo.


----------



## pinopalm (3 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E pensa che mi tocca pure leggere ragazzi che hanno 20 anni meno di me (venti in meno, per Dio: io se penso a 20 anni fa ho l’impressione di parlare di un’altra vita) scrivere robe tipo “quando ero giovane” parlando al passato e menate simili.
> 
> Quando leggo robe del genere mi viene voglia di fare ciò che fece il Buciano nazionale (Spalletti) in quella celebre conferenza in cui prese a testate il tavolo.



Per me sei giusto un ragazzino. Compiuti i 70 quest'anno...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

Io ho l'età di Ibra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Per me sei giusto un ragazzino. Compiuti i 70 quest'anno...



Caspita, allora hai fatto in tempo a vederti la prima Coppa dei Campioni in diretta e “coscientemente” (se sei del ‘50 avevi 13 anni quando Cesare alzò la prima a Wembley). Tanta roba, Pino. 

P.s: pensavo che io, [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] e Zio [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] (un mio coetaneo) fossimo gli zii del forum, e invece...



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho l'età di Ibra



Classe di ferro l’81: Casillas, Maicon, Xabi Alonso, Eto’o, Ibra... solo per dirne alcuni.

Anche la mia però si difende bene, basta solo un nome: ROBERTO BAGGIO. 

Quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo in rossonero al suo apice, tra il ‘90 e il ‘94... (mi piaceva già da prima, ma dopo Italia ‘90 divenni quasi ossessionato all’idea di averlo in squadra).

Certo che a volte mi fa uno strano effetto pensare che uno degli eroi della mia giovinezza, cioè Paolo Maldini, ha un anno in meno di me.


----------



## Milo (3 Novembre 2020)

Io 30 e mi sento già vecchio


----------



## pinopalm (3 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Caspita, allora hai fatto in tempo a vederti la prima Coppa dei Campioni in diretta e “coscientemente” (se sei del ‘50 avevi 13 anni quando Cesare alzò la prima a Wembley). Tanta roba, Pino.
> 
> P.s: pensavo che io, [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] e Zio [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] (un mio coetaneo) fossimo gli zii del forum, e invece...
> 
> ...



Se per questo mi sono visto anche la nostra prima finale di coppa dei campioni, quella contro il Real Madrid. E' restato il mio più' grande rimpianto, peggio di Istanbul. L'ho già' raccontato qui. Pensa tu che il portiere titolare, Lorenzo Buffon, non c'era e il suo sostituto si fece scivolare via dalle mani la palla in rete praticamente all'ultimo minuto (guardati il filmato), e cosi' si andò ai supplementari e perdemmo 3 a 2, quando ce l'avevamo già' in tasca e avremmo battuto il mitico Real Madrid di DiStefano, Puskas e Gento. Ero un ragazzino e quanti pianti mi feci. In realta' la partita di Wembley, quella della prima coppa dei campioni non la trasmisero in diretta quei maledetti della RAI. La passarono il giorno dopo registrata.


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Se per questo mi sono visto anche la nostra prima finale di coppa dei campioni, quella contro il Real Madrid. E' restato il mio più' grande rimpianto, peggio di Istanbul. L'ho già' raccontato qui. Pensa tu che il portiere titolare, Lorenzo Buffon, non c'era e il suo sostituto si fece scivolare via dalle mani la palla in rete praticamente all'ultimo minuto (guardati il filmato), e cosi' si andò ai supplementari e perdemmo 3 a 2, quando ce l'avevamo già' in tasca e avremmo battuto il mitico Real Madrid di DiStefano, Puskas e Gento. Ero un ragazzino e quanti pianti mi feci. In realta' la partita di Wembley, quella della prima coppa dei campioni non la trasmisero in diretta quei maledetti della RAI. La passarono il giorno dopo registrata.



Pinopalm,la memoria storica del forum,direi che suona bene


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Novembre 2020)

Già ho votato a quanto pare, e chi se lo ricorda? (Primi segni di demenza senile)

Avevo 13 anni quando ho iniziato a seguire MilanWorld su forumfree, iscritto a 15, poi migrazione sul 'nuovo' sito praticamente subito e ora ho la veneranda età di 27 anni 

Quindi tra un po' passerò alla terza fascia, oh no


----------



## pinopalm (3 Novembre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Pinopalm,la memoria storica del forum,direi che suona bene



Grazie, mi piace. Spero di esserlo almeno fino a quando la testa reggerà.


----------



## mil77 (3 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Data di nascita del sottoscritto: 10 Luglio 1967, quindi over 50.



Io esattamente 10 anni e un giorno dopo di te.


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Novembre 2020)

Seguo il forum proprio dai primi albori su Forumfree e ricordo che mi iscrissi parecchi mesi dopo con un nickname che usavo per giocare a qualche gioco online per PC... tra un pò compio 31 anni ma siccome sono ancora nei 30 e nonostante il mio fisico mi stia dando problemi che neanche un 90enne, mentalmente me ne sento 23  ragion per cui mi son messo nella fascia 21-30


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Già ho votato a quanto pare, e chi se lo ricorda? (Primi segni di demenza senile)
> 
> Avevo 13 anni quando ho iniziato a seguire MilanWorld su forumfree, iscritto a 15, poi migrazione sul 'nuovo' sito praticamente subito e ora ho la veneranda età di 27 anni
> 
> Quindi tra un po' passerò alla terza fascia, oh no



Io andavo al liceo quando iniziai a seguire Milan World su forumfree, credo nel 2005.
Meglio non pensarci altrimenti mi viene il magone, tempo maledetto che scorre troppo velocemente.


----------



## cris (3 Novembre 2020)

Quanto tempo è passato... ormai 30

Sto su MW dal 2007

Ci stiamo invecchiando su sto forum, signori


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Novembre 2020)

29


----------



## Stex (3 Novembre 2020)

quando sono arrivato qua, cioe su forumfree, credo sia stato il 2003 o 2005. non ricordo. forse 2003 quando seguivo il wrestling e come nick avevo john cena rules... bei tempi


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Novembre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> 23



Tra 5 mesi bisognerà invertire le cifre.


----------



## evideon (5 Settembre 2021)

51


----------



## GP7 (5 Settembre 2021)

39 il prossimo mese


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Settembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 17 anni


Questi sondaggi vanno aggiornati ahah, ora ne ho 26


----------



## numero 3 (5 Settembre 2021)

Io sono nato nel 1969...
52 anni


----------



## falconez (5 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Io sono nato nel 1969...
> 52 anni


Coscritto dal primo di questo mese, siamo merce rara ormai… 
O.T. …anch’io appassionato di rettili, è tuo il tegu del tuo avatar ?


----------



## numero 3 (5 Settembre 2021)

falconez ha scritto:


> Coscritto dal primo di questo mese, siamo merce rara ormai…
> O.T. …anch’io appassionato di rettili, è tuo il tegu del tuo avatar ?


Si...
Fratello rettiliano


----------



## falconez (5 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Si...
> Fratello rettiliano


Grande!!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Settembre 2021)

31 anni (quasi 32…), però seguo il forum da quando avevo 18-19 (su altri lidi, server o che cavolo sia). Il tempo vola…


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Settembre 2021)

Non ricordavo di aver votato, quando l'ho fatto dovrei aver scelto dai 21 ai 30, purtroppo sono passati quasi 10 anni dall'apertura del sondaggio quindi sono passato alla fascia dai 31 ai 40


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Settembre 2021)

Quest'anno saranno 39. Sono iscritto già da qualche anno: tempus fugit, eccome se fugit...


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (5 Settembre 2021)

21, ma vi seguo da quando avevo 12 anni!


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Settembre 2021)

31, ho cominciato anchio a scrivere su forumfree verso il 2006... 16 anni fa... c'erano già le faccine "perchè posti boiate figliolo" "rotfl" "siamo a posto cosi" che bei tempi


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2021)

Un boomer.


----------



## Tsitsipas (5 Settembre 2021)

37


----------



## Gekyn (3 Giugno 2022)

Cambiato fascia del sondaggio.... 41 
Ho iniziato e seguire il forum quando avevo 26anni ...libero e senza figli....adesso mi ritrovo in catene con due bimbe....come passa il tempo.


----------



## Konrad (3 Giugno 2022)

48


----------



## UDG (3 Giugno 2022)

35


----------



## Baba (3 Giugno 2022)

28


----------



## morokan (3 Giugno 2022)

60 tondi, seguo da quando eravamo sull'altra piattaforma


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> 31, ho cominciato anchio a scrivere su forumfree verso il 2006... 16 anni fa... c'erano già le faccine "perchè posti boiate figliolo" "rotfl" "siamo a posto cosi" che bei tempi


Una curiosità, ma come erano i post di calciomercato nel 2006?

"Dobbiamo comprare Ronaldinho!"
"No no, macché! Senza Sheva bisogna prendere Drogba o Henry! Ci sarebbe anche quel giovane del Lione, si chiama Benzema se non sbaglio."

Era cosi oppure c’erano i tifosi che anticipavano questi tempi oscuri e criticavano le criticità della gestione di quegli anni?


----------



## The P (3 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fasce di età degli utenti del forum.


Curioso di vedere se la situazione è cambiata, secondo me quel 44,5% della fascia 21-30 oggi è diventata 31-40 

Dopo 10 anni la maggior parte siamo ancora qua.


----------



## The P (3 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Una curiosità, ma come erano i post di calciomercato nel 2006?
> 
> "Dobbiamo comprare Ronaldinho!"
> "No no, macché! Senza Sheva bisogna prendere Drogba o Henry! Ci sarebbe anche quel giovane del Lione, si chiama Benzema se non sbaglio."
> ...


Si, i nomi erano quelli… Ronaldinho, Eto’o, Drogbah… e poi Fabregas a ogni sessione c’era Fabregas da quando esordì a 17 anni nell’arsenal fino a qualche anno fa che è andato al Monaco.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere se la situazione è cambiata, secondo me quel 44,5% della fascia 21-30 oggi è diventata 31-40
> 
> Dopo 10 anni la maggior parte siamo ancora qua.


Beh in effetti dieci anni fa, ai tempi del post, ne avevo 22. PD


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Si, i nomi erano quelli… Ronaldinho, Eto’o, Drogbah… e poi Fabregas a ogni sessione c’era Fabregas da quando esordì a 17 anni nell’arsenal fino a qualche anno fa che è andato al Monaco.


L’anno dell’innominabile con Cesc


----------



## elpacoderoma (8 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Una curiosità, ma come erano i post di calciomercato nel 2006?
> 
> "Dobbiamo comprare Ronaldinho!"
> "No no, macché! Senza Sheva bisogna prendere Drogba o Henry! Ci sarebbe anche quel giovane del Lione, si chiama Benzema se non sbaglio."
> ...


Si veniva da ottime annate quindi era difficile chiedere di più.
Ricordo un solo utente un po’ logorroico per L’ acquisto di un suo pupillo tale : Ronaldinho89.
La difesa del Milan stava cadendo a pezzi quindi si chiedeva per lo più di intervenire in quel reparto ricordo utenti come “difesamerdadicavallo” e tanti altri chiedere giustamente il rimpiazzo dei vari Kaladze, Pancaro, Favalli, Costacurta, etc. purtroppo mai rimpiazzati tutti a dovere fino ad oggi.
Maldini ha infatti ammesso che il Milan dovrebbe essere la patria della difesa ma vedo solo Tomori di spessore al momento, Kjaer sta tramontando mentre Theo è Kalulu sono ancora acerbi.
Si era abituati a Nesta, Maldini, Stam, Cafu… sarà difficile tornare a tanto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Giugno 2022)

Fortunatamente sono ancora nella stessa fascia 21-30, ma sono sul forum dal 2005, bei tempi di forumFREE, caps grande quanto una casa sul free... 

Chi si ricorda l'angolo delle perle del profeta? Aveva strani pupilli, ma ricordo uno di quelli era Lewandowski


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente sono ancora nella stessa fascia 21-30, ma sono sul forum dal 2005, bei tempi di forumFREE, caps grande quanto una casa sul free...
> 
> Chi si ricorda l'angolo delle perle del profeta? Aveva strani pupilli, ma ricordo uno di quelli era Lewandowski



Sono anche io nella fascia 21-30, peccato che pero' ho votato 10 anni fa in questo sondaggio 

Cmq anche io sono su MW dal 2004.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Sono anche io nella fascia 21-30, peccato che pero' ho votato 10 anni fa in questo sondaggio
> 
> Cmq anche io sono su MW dal 2004.



Il sondaggio venne aperto da me 2012 da me su altra piattaforma. Ora non vedo tra le opzioni delle discussioni aperte in “Prendi il tuo posto” la possibilità di aggiungere un sondaggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2022)

Stessa età di Ibra, boomer.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Una curiosità, ma come erano i post di calciomercato nel 2006?
> 
> "Dobbiamo comprare Ronaldinho!"
> "No no, macché! Senza Sheva bisogna prendere Drogba o Henry! Ci sarebbe anche quel giovane del Lione, si chiama Benzema se non sbaglio."
> ...



Pensa che ancora nel 2014 sbavavamo per...Iturbe. 

Quando andò alla Roma in tanti minacciarono di fare Harakiri o di darsi fuoco.

Per Iturbe, che robe. 

Fermiamoci qua e chiudiamo questo assurdo OT.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Giugno 2022)

Tra qualche mese 30


----------

